# High School Hockey (MA)



## BillM (Jan 16, 2014)

Was able to take in a good game last night. It was much closer than the 5-2 final score as Marshfield beat Plymouth South. Not my best work but not my worst either lol


















Thanks for looking


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice set Bill.


----------



## BillM (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks, Scituate was playing right after that game but I ain't as young as I used to be so I can only stay for 1 game


----------

